# Fishing Lily Pads



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Guys I have access to a couple different lakes and ponds that are eat up with lily pads. They all have a decent amount of bass in them, but this time of year when the lily pads choke the places out its very hard to fish them. My best luck comes from a top water frog but I was wondering if anybody else had any suggestions?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Rigged, weedless artificial pumpkin seed worms, throw on top of pads drop slowly in the voids with a light twitch, use to work wonders in La ponds....

Geez, I miss those days. Keep at'em...sooo much fun!

Jimmy


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*pads*

Try using a rage tail frog with a widegap weedless hook. Or use a soft body frog designed with the hook inside. I think frog ie the best


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Jimmy, I will try that and Dallis i have had a good bit of luck with the zoom horny toads. Its awesome watching a bass blow up on a topwater frog.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

If I don't throw a rage tail frog I would throw a naked swimmer, that is an awesome bait. You can get them at www.bittersbaitandtackle.com. I fish it weightless on 30lb braid.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing Lily Pads*

I assume that we're talking about LMB here?

A Johnson Silver Minnow with a white or frog colored pork rind dragged slowly across the pads works well.

A fish will 'track' it from underneath and when it comes to an open place in the pads; look out! because that's when they hit it.

Expect some vicious strikes. If they strike at it and miss; keep cranking. They will try to eat it again. C2


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Back when I bass fished, I used REAL live frogs. Either hooked through the top lip, or used a rubber band to attach the hook to its back. I'd sling it out and let it swim (if it stopped on top of a lily pad, I'd gently pull it off). It was like crack for bass, and a lot of fun. Talk about exploding on a bait!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

If I'm not fishing frogs i'm fishing trick worms. just let them drop them off a lilly pad and they'll hit it on the drop. 

Lilly pads and grass are my two favorite kinds of fishing!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Rage tail frogs on top or a beaver or rodent style bait.Use heavy tungsten weight ounce to ounce and a half to punch through the thicker mats. Also heavy braid 60-80# test for a sure hook set and so you can drag that pig out!:thumbup:


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Use a Senko with a very small bullet wait. Toss onto the pads and shake it to fall in. 

Pc-C


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Culprit makes a 10 inch twist-tail worm that is heavy enough to chunk a ways and make a wake on the surface. If you hit an opening you can stop it, let it sink a bit then twitch it a few times. Start reeling again to pop it back to the surface.
Looks like a water snake and is Deadly.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks alot for all the help guys, this has givin me some great ideas and tips. If I have any luck in the near future I'll post it!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

ALL of the above are great. One thing that I have found works great is to take a small sliver or grey fluke/minnow type rubber bait. ( like the naked swimmer suggested) and rig it weightless and weedless. Throw it into the middle of the slop into any small opening you can find. work it slow with small deliberate twitches. It will look like a small hurt minnow that has gotten lost in the pads and trying to get out. Bass cannot resist. Make sure you have a good rod and heavy line cause once she hits, the big ole girl is gonna dive and you gotta pull her out:thumbsup:


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Something that was mentioned but is worth mentioning again is rodent/mice . Fish them just like you would a hollow bodied frog.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

All of this advice is really helping me to try new things.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

walk some chartruse floating worms accross the pads

they resemble the small green grass snakes that are usually close by


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Those lily pads are your best friend during the hot months. Fish a zoom horny toad in the pads during the hottest parts of the day on heavy braided line, just cast it and reel it back just fast enough to keep it on the surface and keep the legs kicking. Here's a short video on how we rig our toads and two nice bass i recently caught on them. Good luck to you sir


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

You can also flip the pads instead of just using topwater frogs or a light line approach. How about a rage craw on 50 lb. braid with a pegged 1/2 oz. weight? Or go higher on the weight. Get up to the pads and flip it into the holes. Leg it go to the bottom and twitch it. Work it at different depths until you get bit. Braid is the best line because it will actually cut through the pads. good luck.


----------

